# Amazing Journeys



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is a very good documentary on migrations. 

Enjoy. it's very informative.
http://www.hulu.com/watch/63304/amazing-journeys?c=News-and-Information/Documentary-and-Biography
Ernie


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank's for the link Ernie! Cool video to watch. Very well done too.


----------

